# Intuit/Quicken/Mint



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Many years ago I managed everything in detail. I could tell you to what check was written - day and amount and category. Tax time was a breeze. Just run the report and tabulate things. Then Quicken got too big. You had to update your computer software every year and when it came to the data - it would corrupt. I was frustrated at the time for repair, if it could be done without loosing a bunch of work, and pissed off.

Years down the road to now there is this Mint thing - also an Intuit product. On the surface is is cool. Link it to all your accounts and bingo, you have a dashboard and detail. History. Reports Year end detail, categorized, WooHoo!

But this time they collect your data. Its not local, its in the cloud. Its for what they determine to use it because you gave it to them. You think Google is bad? Hah? Never give Mint anything. If Mint has access to your accounts call the bank. If the bank can't shut it down, change your password. You will get no end of stuff about your Mint being out of date. Why? They can't sell out of date data about you. Where you shop. Account balances, on and on.

Be warned. Mint is a data mine.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Quickbooks is phasing out my desktop version, too. Very irritating.


----------



## Rural Kanuck (Apr 13, 2020)

Like JR I too used Quicken for years and also kept track of all transactions privately on MY computer, in fact I did so up until last year using Quicken 2001 mostly because I refuse to update to systems that insist of enforced 'updates, this is in fact sent from Win 7. Unfortunately even using this set up things are gradually going down the tubes with the instance of software suppliers and new computer systems trying to be everything to everybody as an OLD user who has had a computer on his desk from the very early days I am a great believer in the KISS system (keep it simple, stupid!).
The Linux systems seem to be better so far but its a real learning curve and involves learning new software and operating system but getting away from Windoze and 'please wait while we update' nags is in MHO the way to go. 
As for the save in the 'cloud' no way, keep you stuff locally and BACK IT UP....

Old fellows rant Off!


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Rural Kanuck said:


> Like JR I too used Quicken for years and also kept track of all transactions privately on MY computer, in fact I did so up until last year using Quicken 2001 mostly because I refuse to update to systems that insist of enforced 'updates, this is in fact sent from Win 7. Unfortunately even using this set up things are gradually going down the tubes with the instance of software suppliers and new computer systems trying to be everything to everybody as an OLD user who has had a computer on his desk from the very early days I am a great believer in the KISS system (keep it simple, stupid!).
> The Linux systems seem to be better so far but its a real learning curve and involves learning new software and operating system but getting away from Windoze and 'please wait while we update' nags is in MHO the way to go.
> As for the save in the 'cloud' no way, keep you stuff locally and BACK IT UP....
> 
> Old fellows rant Off!


I religiously backed up up my Quicken Data files. When the corruption would inevitably happen at upgrade time, a lot of old data was lost. Or some accounts fully or partially. I still would love to have that data. But never again. A restore would bring back some and other stuff would be lost. And, of course, everything from the last back up would have to be reentered. Nah. I'm happy with paper piles these days.


----------

